# Johnson Creek



## sinkingbell (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, new member to the site. I have worked in Northville, Michigan for years now after moving back from Rochester and spending most of my time on the Clinton River and Paint Creek. 
I drive past Fish Hatcheries Park everyday and have also walked along for miles down stream.
Had word about some decent fingerling trout occasionally being tugged out of the creek. I am looking to give it a shot even if pulling chubs is all I get I was wondering if anyone had any useful information for me to give it a shot. PM me please. I would really appreciate it. Also, I had herd the DNR is or has stocked the Rouge River off Six mile and Northville Road, is this true or not and how is the fishing on the Rouge River? any reports will be greatly appreciated and kept secret.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to air out my fly line at a little spot of Northville rd between 5&6 at lunch time when I drove a truck in the area. nice place to practice roll casting, don't expect much, the DNR has a data base of all the stockings, the Rouge has had private plants, haven't paid much attention of the local, may have been down from Newberg lake, but Phoenix lake has fish. good luck


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yeah the DNR has a stocking database available online. I don't know how often it is updated but it should give you an idea of what's been dumped where.

Part of the fun of finding fish is putting in your own work. You'll learn more that way in the long run. The best advice I can give to new members is to bring something to the table before asking for spots. Be active here and help others before expecting them to help you. I would be very surprised if you got lots of PMs telling you where to go right off the bat like this. Forums like this one tend to work both ways like that.

"Now, that, I got me some Seagram's gin
Everybody got they cups, but they ain't chipped in..."

Yes, I just quoted Snoop Dogg.:lol:

Oh and if you start working that trib...bring some bug juice. I've fished all over the state, as well as the Gulf of Mexico, and that place has more biting bugs than the Mekong Delta in the heat of summer.


----------



## sinkingbell (Apr 3, 2013)

I understand, I have no problem helping others. I have made a couple fishing reports on the west side of the state, I am not in it just for local spots without helping others as well. I agree with the way things are done in this forum as I had left a couple others that just were complete waste of time.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

The rouge planting is for a kids fishing derby where they section off the river for a few days. Most fish are fished out after 2 or 3 days


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

You found it! Best place in SE Michigan. 10's all day if you know the holes. Not posting pics, plus alot of trespassing but very much worth the dogging. Many hold overs! Even a salmon here and there. Use big spinners, there are NO snags, dont worry! Remember shopping carts are good cover for trout! Hey if you get board try snaggin carp in the pond! Beers and Snaggin in Northville Good times! Good luck!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Concentrate on the areas you drive past everyday... you will hook a trout or two

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

YPSIFLY said:


> Yeah the DNR has a stocking database available online. I don't know how often it is updated but it should give you an idea of what's been dumped where.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

You can see 2013 plants too

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

centerpinking said:


> You found it! Best place in SE Michigan. 10's all day if you know the holes. Not posting pics, plus alot of trespassing but very much worth the dogging. Many hold overs! Even a salmon here and there. Use big spinners, there are NO snags, dont worry! Remember shopping carts are good cover for trout! Hey if you get board try snaggin carp in the pond! Beers and Snaggin in Northville Good times! Good luck!


 And if you decide to go Carping use a Center pin rig, thats what they are designed for, bank fishing for CARP and a 12# Carp on light tackle will give a better fight than just about anything your likely to hook and have to throw back on the"HOLY WATER" even after you blow $1200 for a weekend with gas,lodging, and guide, or enjoy your local creek or river, or some of the world renowned water for Muskie or Walleye, in your back yard.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

look man like jay said. hit the spots you drive by there are a few trout in there. the water gets too warm in the heat and too muddy and high after rain to really have any real survival. you are better off hitting the huron for smallies. trust me.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Huron for smallies all the way... If you really want small stream trout, head north or west for a couple hours...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sinkingbell (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great info, I have fished all over up north, from the tip of the mitt down to Ionia, and st Joe. Fished a few rivers in the upper pen. Have fished locally at the Huron and Clinton river but was curious as to what western Wayne county had to offer. the information was much appreciated and if anyone has any questions regarding some spots on some bass or such let me know. If anyone fishes lake Erie I know of some great areas.


----------

